# What to do for Itchy Skin?



## Bethy

Hello All,

Penelope is scratching more than normal and seems like she has itchy skin. She does not have fleas and I bathe her weekly and clean her face daily. She usually scratches behind the ears and the body sometimes. I caught her a couple of times excessively licking her paws and I stop her and then rinse with some warm water to see if it helps. I check her skin and I don't see any rashes or red marks and I check her paws and all looks normal to me. I'm in the process of switching her food from Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish to Orijen so I have been mixing these two foods until I completely make the switch to Orijen. 

Any suggestions on what the problem could be?
Is there anything anyone can recommend I give her for itchy skin with minimal to no side effects or should I take her to the vet?


Thanks for helping


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Try Earthbath Totally Natural Pet Shampoo......Oatmeal & Aloe Shampoo. I bathe Rain with it sometimes when she scratches. It is wonderful and natural. It relieves itching and moisturizes dry skin. Good luck!!! Also, I googled the name and ordered it. I am so sorry but I cannot remember where I bought it. I have so many shampoos and conditioners, I could open up my own online business!!!!! LOL!


----------



## silverhaven

Lola does too. I have found the dryness in the air is part of the problem. If I use a humidifier she is much better.


----------



## Bethy

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Dec 29 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868011


> Lola does too. I have found the dryness in the air is part of the problem. If I use a humidifier she is much better.[/B]



I'm thinking dryness in the air is definately contributing to her itchy skin. Humidifier does help her.


----------



## remy

it could definitely be the dry air since nyc is so cold now. remy also itches a lot but i know he doesn't have any allergies. try using a moisturizing shampoo/conditioner on her and also use a humidifier.


----------



## tamizami

It usually takes 8-12 weeks of a new food if the allergy is food based, although 90% are airborne. If I were in your situation I would definitely add Omega 3 to her diet to alleviate dry skin and use the humidifier if you have one. 

Here is an excellent article on care for itchy pets from Dr. Karen Becker.


----------



## kimmie

A good remedy for itchy skin is Epsoms salts in there water bowl. I have a Maltese and a Papillion 
and put approx 1/4 tsp of epsoms salts well mixed into there water when I refresh the water bowl.
Make sure you wash the bowl well before refilling because a buildup of it could give them the runs.


----------



## EmmasMommy

My girls were itchy due to the dry heat and change in weather. Both were itching. They get bathed every 3 days and their coats seemed dry. 

I tried this "Diana's Easy-Remo" and it great. The label says "Remoisturizing Treatment for Dogs and Puppies. Replaces natural oils and moisture in skin and coat. Helps eliminate itching, flaking and dull coat due to loss of natural skin oils.. Puts the shine back."

It has really helped my girls and their coats are bright white, soft, silky shiny, resist matting. I am not a chemist but I don't see silicone listed in ingredients.

Its made by Alexander Laboratories PO Box 12 Worthington Springs FL 32697 Phone:386-496-2354

They also make a Soap-free shampoo called " Diana's Hypo T" which is hypo allergenic/ tearless and also " Diana's Pearl Apple Conditioner"

I bought them all at the local Pet Day Spa but they must sell them on line or direct. I took the address and phone off of the bottle for you. I will ask the groomer/owner if she has a website. She is going to teach me professional/show topknots this Wednesday

I like all of these products even more than the " show" products I have tried.


----------



## jodublin

suga had the same problem a few years ago ,try adding some salmon oil to her food ,or just plain cod liver oil ..


----------



## Bethy

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 9 2010, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871318


> My girls were itchy due to the dry heat and change in weather. Both were itching. They get bathed every 3 days and their coats seemed dry.
> 
> I tried this "Diana's Easy-Remo" and it great. The label says "Remoisturizing Treatment for Dogs and Puppies. Replaces natural oils and moisture in skin and coat. Helps eliminate itching, flaking and dull coat due to loss of natural skin oils.. Puts the shine back."
> 
> It has really helped my girls and their coats are bright white, soft, silky shiny, resist matting. I am not a chemist but I don't see silicone listed in ingredients.
> 
> Its made by Alexander Laboratories PO Box 12 Worthington Springs FL 32697 Phone:386-496-2354
> 
> They also make a Soap-free shampoo called " Diana's Hypo T" which is hypo allergenic/ tearless and also " Diana's Pearl Apple Conditioner"
> 
> I bought them all at the local Pet Day Spa but they must sell them on line or direct. I took the address and phone off of the bottle for you. I will ask the groomer/owner if she has a website. She is going to teach me professional/show topknots this Wednesday
> 
> I like all of these products even more than the " show" products I have tried.[/B]


Thanks for the detailed info. I will research this now.


----------



## Bethy

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 9 2010, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871347


> suga had the same problem a few years ago ,try adding some salmon oil to her food ,or just plain cod liver oil ..[/B]


Thanks I have added Omega 3 to her food and have been using humidifier. She is still itchy but I know I need to give it some time. Thanks


----------



## jodublin

Hi its just a thought ..some dogs have reactions like itchy skin to vacinations ect as doses are to high ,i noticed this with 
suga she would always get itchy ears after her yearly vacination... ihope you sort the problem soon :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Coconut oil (internally) helps.


----------



## Gabby

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 9 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871558


> ... and have been using humidifier...[/B]


I have the exact same problem with my little baby .... BUT, :brownbag: I'm SO SO sorry, but I don't understand what do you mean with humidifier :brownbag: English is not my native language and I've used a translator for that word (have an idea of what could it mean in spanish) but I guess the translator is even more lost than me!! ... Do you apply something to her skin? is that? something like a lotion?? :blush: 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 10 2010, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871724


> Coconut oil (internally) helps.[/B]


seriously??... you put the oil in her/his meal?? or you just give it to her/him directly?? (how many??)

THANK YOU GUYS!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

QUOTE (Gabby @ Jan 14 2010, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873487


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 9 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871558





> ... and have been using humidifier...[/B]


I have the exact same problem with my little baby .... BUT, :brownbag: I'm SO SO sorry, but I don't understand what do you mean with humidifier :brownbag: English is not my native language and I've used a translator for that word (have an idea of what could it mean in spanish) but I guess the translator is even more lost than me!! ... Do you apply something to her skin? is that? something like a lotion?? :blush: 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 10 2010, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871724


> Coconut oil (internally) helps.[/B]


seriously??... you put the oil in her/his meal?? or you just give it to her/him directly?? (how many??)

THANK YOU GUYS!! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

A humidifier is an electrical appliance that you fill with water and it puts a mist into the air. You need it where the air where you live gets dry in the winter. 

I haven't used coconut oil myself, but am interested too.


----------



## Gabby

THANKS for your reply!!!...

So I was really wrong, and the web-translator too!! :biggrin: .... Now I understand, in spanish humidifier is "vaporizador" ... I'll need to get one of those  ... and let's wait for Nikky's Mom reply 'bout the oil 

THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## ronnie

Pippa would itch profusely. this site has so many wonderful tips and most did help somewhat. 
But yesterday she went the vet for her 3rd series of shots. It was a different vet than her regular. I shared my concern with him about her itching, mostly the ears. 
He looks in her ears and begins to pull out little fuzz clumps that he had plucked from the inside of her ears. He said these type of little guys need to have their ears cleaned in this way because the hairs in the ears cause a fungus like. he plucked them clean and gave us an ointment to put on her ears. He showed me the fuzz as having a yellowish tint to it. 
OMG, today she has hardly itched at all. I mean like 90% better if not more. 
Im not sure if that is what is causing your baby to itch, but thought i would share and maybe you could check with your vet about it. 
my heart would just ache for her when she would itch so bad. it is the fungus that causes the itching. 
I can't tell you how much better i feel.


----------



## Smilyface09

Bethy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Penelope is scratching more than normal and seems like she has itchy skin. She does not have fleas and I bathe her weekly and clean her face daily. She usually scratches behind the ears and the body sometimes. I caught her a couple of times excessively licking her paws and I stop her and then rinse with some warm water to see if it helps. I check her skin and I don't see any rashes or red marks and I check her paws and all looks normal to me. I'm in the process of switching her food from Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish to Orijen so I have been mixing these two foods until I completely make the switch to Orijen.
> 
> Any suggestions on what the problem could be?
> Is there anything anyone can recommend I give her for itchy skin with minimal to no side effects or should I take her to the vet?
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping


I know it’s beeen yeeears but what ever hapeen to the pup did it get better ?


----------

